

Microsoft announces pilot program to hire people with autism - Artemis2
http://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-issues/2015/04/03/microsoft-announces-pilot-program-to-hire-people-with-autism

======
proksoup
Better than not hiring them?

Better than hiring them and asking them to be discreet and behave correctly or
get fired?

Better or worse than treating them the same as everyone else?

By them I mean us I mean me.

One assumes a significant percentage of any technology company's workforce
falls diagnosabley on the spectrum already ... I wonder what the goal is with
this program, what sort of individuals they are seeking and what sort of
job/placement/management are they offering.

